# My little man



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And I do mean little

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> And I do mean little
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is crazy adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is an absolute doll and you are the luckiest poo mum around! For the record I have never seen a family with three dogs where the dogs were not ecstatic to be part of a real pack. Your dogs will love him!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> He is an absolute doll and you are the luckiest poo mum around! For the record I have never seen a family with three dogs where the dogs were not ecstatic to be part of a real pack. Your dogs will love him!


Thank you for saying so.
I still have nervous moments
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh he is so tiny, good things do come in small packages


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

so cute how much does he weigh? Toy size?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Donna. You are one lucky mommy! Even if the initial adjustment is difficult, they will love each other. I just know it. A proper pack! Congratulations and love from us xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I am totally in LOVE!! OMG he is soooo scrummy!!! He looks sooo tiny! We really do forget how small they start out . . . I WANT him!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Bella Girl said:


> so cute how much does he weigh? Toy size?


He will be about four pounds when he comes home at nine weeks and should be about 15 full grown. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG Donna he is so friggin cute! I am filling out my passport and will be there soon to kidnap him Just adorable! Just kidding by the way just in case I'm in love now! Molly was 3 lbs when we got her at 3 weeks!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love his little eyes and his cute tongue oh my...................no words can explain how cute he is If Christine see's this I am screwed!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Love his little eyes and his cute tongue oh my...................no words can explain how cute he is If Christine see's this I am screwed!


I'll be sure to have Mo email her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I'll be sure to have Mo email her
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't add fuel to the fire


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I don't know if I posted this before but Lexi and Beemer at 10 weeks were 4 & 4.5 lbs. I thought they'd be between 12-15 lbs. they now weight over 17 lbs. they are little munchkins but I guess the Orijen really worked. it's only a couple of weeks and in so excited with you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I don't know if I posted this before but Lexi and Beemer at 10 weeks were 4 & 4.5 lbs. I thought they'd be between 12-15 lbs. they now weight over 17 lbs. they are little munchkins but I guess the Orijen really worked. it's only a couple of weeks and in so excited with you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


My little babies!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mwwwwaaaaahhhhh :baby::love-eyes:

So sweet!
He obviously has a good appetite - is that a slice of turkey he is chomping on?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Mwwwwaaaaahhhhh :baby::love-eyes:
> 
> So sweet!
> He obviously has a good appetite - is that a slice of turkey he is chomping on?


chicken. She said it was the only was to keep him still for the pictures

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh what a a cute little thing he is Donna - I love his nickname batman! X


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Donna he is soooo cute just love him xx. Renee you should have one, Molly would love to have a little brother or sister or both???? hehe


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Oh Donna he is soooo cute just love him xx. Renee you should have one, Molly would love to have a little brother or sister or both???? hehe


Ha!! funny


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Ha!! funny


Funny funny.... 
It seems to me (please correct me if I am wrong..) 
But Molly is slightly more your dog than Christine's??
Maybe Christine wants one all of her own??
That's why I got ruby, as Ralph kind of became my OH's (must of been a boy thing!) 
Now we have one each! Perfect x 
And all those puppy things Molly has outgrown will come in handy again 
Just supposing you did take the plunge.... Boy or girl??
Favourite names??
(Hypothetically of course and just about of curious fun xx)


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww Donna....he is beautiful. Such an unusual coat. Lucky you!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Just adorable.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

aww he is gorgeous and soooo tiny!! How many weeks is he in the pictures?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> aww he is gorgeous and soooo tiny!! How many weeks is he in the pictures?


He is seven weeks right now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> He is seven weeks right now.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are you getting him next week?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Are you getting him next week?


No she can't drive out here until the 15th. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> No she can't drive out here until the 15th.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oooohhhh excitement! Christmas will be so much fun!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oooohhhh excitement! Christmas will be so much fun!!


so many pictures hoto: but then that is nothing new.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha! My favourite yet!! A pissy willow Christmas xx
Gorgeous xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha.. Santa Willow!

Speaking of pics.. Anymore of Osgood?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless Willow, see how much she loves you


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Hahaha! My favourite yet!! A pissy willow Christmas xx
> Gorgeous xx


now this is pissy or maybe just sad....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> now this is pissy or maybe just sad....


Haha! Looooove this one!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo that's a glare & half, I wouldn't dare dress her up lol xx
Did she kindly repay you in any way?? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ooooo that's a glare & half, I wouldn't dare dress her up lol xx
> Did she kindly repay you in any way?? X


It was hard to say who was less impressed really but someone made sure to throw up on my bad last night


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah it's jake putting his best foot forward.... 
As for sick, you know in my eyes willow does no wrong (neither does jake.... Was it hubby ) x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It was hard to say who was less impressed really but someone made sure to throw up on my bad last night


This face makes me die


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh Donna he is a cutie xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> now this is pissy or maybe just sad....


Poor poor Willow what is your mother doing to you! That is just so wrong but oh so cute


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> It was hard to say who was less impressed really but someone made sure to throw up on my bad last night


My poor baby Jake he doesn't seem very happy either! I am thinking they might both poop on the stairs after that


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Just spotted the ones of Willow and Jake in their costumes, so sweet and funny! They don't look too impressed, lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ozzy looks Sooo tiny, can't believe he is that age already, love the pictures of your two dressed up although do both look seriously pissed off!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> now this is pissy or maybe just sad....


Ha ha! The first one is definitely Willow Scrooge saying 'bah humbug' but this one is positively Eastern European, fantastic! And as for the littlest, cutest new addition, amazing amazing amazing


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

For Halloween you could rip off the pom pom and give her a basket. "My Jake, what big teeth you have."


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> For Halloween you could rip off the pom pom and give her a basket. "My Jake, what big teeth you have."


Hehehehe.. This made me laugh a lot


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> For Halloween you could rip off the pom pom and give her a basket. "My Jake, what big teeth you have."


No cause it looks like this from behind

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> No cause it looks like this from behind
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Adjustments can be made Donna


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Adjustments can be made Donna


To funny!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> To funny!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I need to work on my photoshop skills! Not easy on an ipad!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow that was impressive!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh beautiful boy, he's scrumptious. Has he got an outfit ready ?? Not long now Donna, gosh it's going sooo fast x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhh beautiful boy, he's scrumptious. Has he got an outfit ready ?? Not long now Donna, gosh it's going sooo fast x


I got one but I don't think it will fit. J&W were both five pounds when they came home at eight weeks. Osgood is seven weeks today and is just under three. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

